# Radioamatierisms >  tv projekts

## tvdx

argriežos kur iesāku pie tv dxinga bet lieta tāda ka vajag uzzināt kādi čipi tiek izmantoti lai no digitālā signāla iegūtu attēlu un kādas ir osciogrammas un kādas frekvences vel bez galvenās nesējas tiek izmantotas(p.s. plānoju ielikt arī programmējamu atkodētāju)

----------


## konis22

Vai  vai vai tajā tēmā labāk nelien kamēr īsti nezini kā darbosjas parastā radiostacija.Tur neiet runa par čipu bet gan par veseliem blokiem ar čipiem.Tas nemaz nav vienkārši.

----------

